# Mags?



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone know where to get some extra mags for a MP 40, for a decent price. I have found a few but was just wondering if anyone had some good info.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Take a look at G&R Tactical http://www.gandrtactical.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=39494&reference=/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi%3Fsearch%3Daction%26keywords%3D%26searchstart%3D0%26template%3DPDGCommTemplates/FullNav/SearchResult.html%26category%3DSMWE.


----------

